# Updated pics



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

I was procastinating on posting new pics up, im in gear now, any way enjoy.


----------



## Colin240sport (Jan 17, 2008)

that looks stunning!!

LOVE the wheels! 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Juber.... I love yr car!!!

Those wheels look immense! Its really coming along!


----------



## daveangel09 (Jul 26, 2007)

That is stunning awesome colour


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Great colour, awesome drop and mean wheels.
Looks really nice mate.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all.

Im loving it at the moment, my bedrooms currentley a store room, i have loaaaaads of shite laying about that needs fitting!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

magic1 said:


> Great colour, awesome drop and mean wheels.
> Looks really nice mate.


ditto

porsche big brake kit would also look super under those ;-)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Juber... are they standard calipers? (with Brembo logos )


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

this car has the perfect ride height and looks amazing.

Top mods


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Juber... are they standard calipers? (with Brembo logos )


They are standard on Leon Cupra R :wink:

Thanks Rik-e


----------



## v8rumbler (Mar 31, 2014)

997 turbo wheels??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

v8rumbler said:


> 997 turbo wheels??


You do know this post if almost 6 years old :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

LOL!!!

Hope yr all well x


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in love with those rims [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam RRS said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Hope yr all well x


Bloody hell blast from the past how the hell are you :?:


----------



## Modgod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks superb


----------

